# New Linux Kernel vulnerability (local privelege escalation type) as of 07/20/2006



## Alec§taar (Jul 19, 2006)

*Linux kernel PRCTL local privilege escalation*

*http://isc.sans.org/diary.php?storyid=1482*

Might not sound like much, a LOCAL system privelege escalation... but, not when viewed in combination w/ the latest threats out there (called emailable, & IM'able messages when macro capable clients are used, imo)...



* Almost makes you wish you had an "AntiVirus" for Linux, eh?

APK

P.S.=> Oh, I'd wager there IS one, some antivirus for Linux... but how many Linux users assume there is nothing that can attack them in this manner/capacity? 

I'd wager, most... 

What I'd be worried about is a "blended-threat" that exploits this from your Linux software, & there is probably SOME that can be exploited thus!

Just like MS products have been via poisoned document macros & such... 

If you run anything like that? Watch it... apk


----------

